# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Figurat historike shqiptare dhe feja

## white-knight

> kleriket me sa kam pa une jane ateiste me thene te drejten. ata mendojne se "perdersa njerezit dun te mashtrohen pse mos t'i mashtrojme?" nuk eshte se besojne. kshu qe po pranoj 2% e pryllit hehe
> 
> dmth mund ta shofesh dhe si pune kerkese-oferte gjith ket, ene nuk eshte se perfshi besimin. *si puna fan nolit*, qe ishte prift per interesa kombetare, po jo se besonte


Na e nxoret edhe Nolin jo te krishtere tani?Ca ishte pagan edhe ai? :xx:

----------


## Julius

> Ca ishte pagan edhe ai?



*A-T-E-I-S-T*

----------


## proscriptor

> Na e nxoret edhe Nolin jo te krishtere tani?Ca ishte pagan edhe ai?


Kastrioti qe pagan. Po Noli ateist.

----------


## white-knight

> Kastrioti qe pagan. Po Noli ateist.


Sipas logjikes suaj Kastrioti qe pagan sepse luftoi Venedikun e Krishtere.Dmth nje lufte brenda nje feje.Ju thoni se ai luftoi edhe te krishteret e Venedikut dhe ka qen pagan.Atehere pse mos quhen pagan Venediku sepse ishin ato qe benin lidhje me sulltanin psh.Po lufta Iliro-Romake qe ishin te dyja palet pagane?Domosdo ka qene se s ben nje pale hebre ose hindu se ska mundesi lufte brenda paganizmizmit.Po lufta 100 vjecare Angli-France,ka qene se s ben jo e krishtere njere pale.Po lufta Iran-Irak,kush ka qen jo-muslimane?Po lufta Angli-Gjermani ne luften e Pare boterore kush ishte jo e krishtere ne kete mes?Po lufta Franko-Ruse e Napoleonit ishin francezet apo ruset jo te krishtere keshtu?
Sa per *Nolin* qe na e nxoret edhe ate jo te krishtere.Pse?Sepse luftoi diplomatikisht greket qe ishin ortodoks si ai? :xx: .C eshte kjo logjike?

----------


## proscriptor

Ku e pe "logjiken tone" ti mer xhaje, ca jane ato qe shkru i ore aty. Ik hap nai liber historie.

----------


## white-knight

Ke liber te hap xhaxhi?Imperializmi i kalbur perendimor te xhaxhi Enver Hoxhes?Ke me sugjeron ti?
Eshte apo nuk eshte logjika juaj kjo?A nuk luftoi Gjergji Venedikun e krishtere?Po Nolin spo e kap dot pse na nxirrni ateist?

----------


## proscriptor

O i shkreti ti. Vetem librat e xhaxhit dhe te kishes ke lexu? Me trego nai steme kristiane te Kastriotit me, ose nai simbol kristian te familjes se Kastriotve ne kohen e Gjonit dhe Gjergjit... Se demek kristian ai apo jo? Ku i kane kryqet Gjoni dhe Gjergji?

----------


## Julius

Ja mer ish bashkëidealista shifeni sesa me kujdes e kap Foti Cici teizmën e Nolit. 

http://bizantin.wordpress.com/catego...an-noli-ne-fe/

Ndërsa në një libër të botuar prej tij, në faqe të parë unë kam lexuar: 


> I kërkoj ndjesë prindërve të mi që më panë prift.


Një besimtar sdo e thoshte kurrë këtë. Madje as kush ndikohet nga Niçja aq shumë, nuk mund të jetë besimtar. Shifni se nuk po flisni me ndonjë "të rradhës", unë jam në ide nolian. Kam lexu gjëra mbi të sa nuk ia keni idenë ju.

Ec se do i mësoni  avash avash...

----------


## Conquistador

> Pse u preke ne ndjenjat e tua kristiane e? Po fakti qe ti je injorant nuk dmth qe te gjithe jena injorante mer jau. Tjeter gjo ca ju mesojne juve neper bashkesi e tjeter gjo realiteti. Dmth ju besoni se Krishti osh figure historike. Ec e gjeji anen ksaj i here, le masnej te dini gjo ju per historine shqiptare. lol\
> 
> Jo vetem Gjergji qe pagan, po dhe Gjoni i ati.


Ej, per mos me e zgjat shum muhabetin merr lexo Historine e Skenderbeut te Marin Barletit dhe s'ke nevoj me diskutu per kshu budalliqesh ktu.

----------


## proscriptor

> Ej, per mos me e zgjat shum muhabetin merr lexo Historine e Skenderbeut te Marin Barletit dhe s'ke nevoj me diskutu per kshu budalliqesh ktu.


E ke lexu Barletin ti me? Do ta hap me verte librin dhe te sjell fjalimet qe i ve Barleti ne goje Kastriotit?

Perendite, ne emer te perendive, , na ndihmofshin perendite, etj etj.

Gjoni shko deri aty sa ze ne goje Apollonin...

E hap librin une ere, po jeni ju qe s'e keni hap naiher. Ne kohen e Kastriotit gjysma e Arberise ishte pagane simas dokumentave venedikase qe shenonin qytetet katolike dhe ortodokse dhe gjysma e qyteteve s'ishin as njona as tjetra.

Gjoni i parashikonte betejat duke analizu endrrat dhe duke pa rropullite e kafsheve. Po ca me ju thon ju e keni msu historine per t'i bo qefin vetes dhe dilnin murreni sa per sy e faqe.

----------


## Conquistador

> E ke lexu Barletin ti me? Do ta hap me verte librin dhe te sjell fjalimet qe i ve Barleti ne goje Kastriotit?
> 
> Perendite, ne emer te perendive, , na ndihmofshin perendite, etj etj.
> 
> Gjoni shko deri aty sa ze ne goje Apollonin...
> 
> E hap librin une ere, po jeni ju qe s'e keni hap naiher. Ne kohen e Kastriotit gjysma e Arberise ishte pagane simas dokumentave venedikase qe shenonin qytetet katolike dhe ortodokse dhe gjysma e qyteteve s'ishin as njona as tjetra.
> 
> Gjoni i parashikonte betejat duke analizu endrrat dhe duke pa rropullite e kafsheve. Po ca me ju thon ju e keni msu historine per t'i bo qefin vetes dhe dilnin murreni sa per sy e faqe.


Ej, çjan kto fakte te reja qe po dalin ne shesh me. Kto mduket se jan shkrut ke letrat higjenike te arkivave te Venedikut. Po a nuk esht Barleti ai qe thot se Gjergj Kastrioti braktisi Islamizmin dhe iu kthye fese se te pareve te tij Krishterimit??
Apo ke lexu parathenien vetem qe nenkupton qe meqe Barleti besonte ne Zot, mos i besoni shum fakteve ku thuhet se Gjergji ishte besimtar i krishter.

----------


## proscriptor

Pranej duhet te mesosh me lexu tamom tekstin e barletit xhaje dhe jo vetem ujrat per te kenaq murgjit e vatikanit. Me trego i kristian pa kryq me.

----------


## proscriptor

> Ej, çjan kto fakte te reja qe po dalin ne shesh me. Kto mduket se jan shkrut ke letrat higjenike te arkivave te Venedikut. Po a nuk esht Barleti ai qe thot se Gjergj Kastrioti braktisi Islamizmin dhe iu kthye fese se te pareve te tij Krishterimit??
> Apo ke lexu parathenien vetem qe nenkupton qe meqe Barleti besonte ne Zot, mos i besoni shum fakteve ku thuhet se Gjergji ishte besimtar i krishter.


"Gjoni me t'iu rrëfyer ëndrra, ngaqë ajo s'ishte një punë që të hetohej me anë rropullish apo të kërkonte për shpjegues Apollonin e qetësoi me gëzim të madh shoqen dhe profetizoi me lehtësi se prej saj..."

fq65

ik hap nai liber me xhaje, se te thashe fakti se je ti injorant nuk dmth qe jane te gjithe injorante.

Ja ca thote dhe Noli per Gjonin:

Për sa i përket fesë Gjon Kastrioti ishte shqiptar tipik. Nuk ishte pasues fanatik i asnjë feje dhe i ndërronte besimet sipas drejtimit që i jepte lëvizjeve të veta politike. "

ju ngaterroni fene sa per sy e faqe per arsye diplomatike me ato qe bote realisht personi. se po ta kesh lexu Barletin do shofesh krejt popullsine e qyteteve shqiptare duke praktiku paganizem 24 karatsh para cdo beteje dhe gjate festimeve, po ju e msoni historine me te nigjume dhe keni dhe prepotencen me bo sikur merrni vesh.

ho mre na qisni nai kishe qe ka ndertu Gjergji, nji mre, na qisni nai kryq te ktij kristianit te modh. mjaft e falsifikut historine kombetare shqiptare.

----------


## Conquistador

> Pranej duhet te mesosh me lexu tamom tekstin e barletit xhaje dhe jo vetem ujrat per te kenaq murgjit e vatikanit. Me trego i kristian pa kryq me.


Po mir mor ti me thuaj ku i ke gjet kto dokumenta? A gjenden ne internet qe ti shof pak?

----------


## proscriptor

erdhet me u eduku e ca gallate. ja keni i teme ktu per paganizmin ne arberi

http://vargmal.org/dan415

po ju duhet te hapni i here me lexu Barletin e me mor vesh se ku flet perralla politike per ti bo qefin lexuesit kristian evropian e ku flet gjona reale qe i ka pa me sy me vone kur ka luftu vete ne Shqiperi

----------


## Conquistador

O proskriptor, e di ti se ça simboli eshte kjo shqiponja qe kemi flamur kombetar ne dhe qe ka qene simbol edhe i Katrioteve??

----------


## proscriptor

> O proskriptor, e di ti se ça simboli eshte kjo shqiponja qe kemi flamur kombetar ne dhe qe ka qene simbol edhe i Katrioteve??


simbol ilir i perandorise romake, qe iu vu romes kur i moren freret e perandorise ne dore perandoret antikristiane ilire, sidomos ata te kuadrumviratit nqs ia ke idene kush ishin. ket simbol e moren masnej perandoria qe u bo gjermone, perandoria romake e lindjes, dhe me vone degjeneroi duke fillu duke e mor sllavet dhe aziatike te tjere qe hyne ne ballkan si simbol te ortodoksise. injorance historike apo jo. i shko tamom sllaveve si rob te trashe qe jon

----------


## Conquistador

> simbol ilir i perandorise romake, qe iu vu romes kur i moren freret e perandorise ne dore perandoret antikristiane ilire, sidomos ata te kuadrumviratit nqs ia ke idene kush ishin. ket simbol e moren masnej perandoria qe u bo gjermone, perandoria romake e lindjes, dhe me vone degjeneroi duke fillu duke e mor sllavet dhe aziatike te tjere qe hyne ne ballkan si simbol te ortodoksise. injorance historike apo jo. i shko tamom sllaveve si rob te trashe qe jon


Po a e di ti qe familja Kastrioti ka qene nje familje feudale ne kohen e perandorise Bizantine qe ishte nje perandori ku kleri ortodoks kishte peshe te madhe? çma lidh mu Gjergjin me perandorine romake e me Gjermanine e ku di un se çfar....

----------


## proscriptor

> Po a e di ti qe familja Kastrioti ka qene nje familje feudale ne kohen e perandorise Bizantine qe ishte nje perandori ku kleri ortodoks kishte peshe te madhe? çma lidh mu Gjergjin me perandorine romake e me Gjermanine e ku di un se çfar....


cfare nuk kupton tek togu "simbol ilir"? o lulkuqe

----------


## proscriptor

> Me supozime.Nqs do ishte keshtu nqs do ishte ashtu.Jo po kjo keshtu jo po ajo ashtu,jo po do e lagte jo po s do e lagte me pak fjale sikur te kishte halla k*qe


Mi burbuqe ik hap ndonje liber historie po te the, "Studime për epokën e Skënderbeut" I dhe II, Tiranë, 1989, te akademise se shkencave dhe shko fol me Malltezin me shoke se qeke gonxhe akoma.

----------

